# Covering Ideas



## tate16t (Nov 22, 2006)

I just completed a small bathroom vanity that I had planned to tile. The vanity was assembled with plywood. I was thinking about scrapping the tile idea and cover it with wainscot or some other wood. What are the options available for something like this?

Thanks


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to the club.....and you are only limited by your inagination. I like the look of beadboard myself....it fits bathroom decor, and can be stained out to the color you like. I bet you will catch a few other opinions, and pictures help. Jay


----------



## tate16t (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for your response Jay. I have definitely thought of that. I have a two large posts in my home I covered with beadboard. This is on the list of ideas. I'm also considering a granite or marble top.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Southernwood (Jan 16, 2007)

I tiled a kitchen counter top. It looked nice, but with a light colored grout it is hard to keep clean. If you use wood, what would be the best way to seal it.


----------

